# Tin Can Stove - DIY



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Pretty cool, yes? no? yes?


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Mine.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I vote cool. I guess most of us here have made these stoves at one time or another. I've got a few, some work good, some not so much. I've found that the best fuel is "HEET". I buy it at the auto parts store.

They're fun to build.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Have you tried Denatured Alcohol or Methanol ? It comes in quarts,gallons,5 and 55 gallons


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Have you tried Denatured Alcohol or Methanol ? It comes in quarts,gallons,5 and 55 gallons


Wow, how big are the holes you poke in the 55 gallon can?:rofl3:


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> Have you tried Denatured Alcohol or Methanol ? It comes in quarts,gallons,5 and 55 gallons


I used the denatured alcohol in mine above. Planning on picking some more up because I have another backpack stove that can use it.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

I didn't build mine but it works well with my Solo Stove. I only have keep enough fuel (golden grain) in my INCH bag for a few burns in case I need a quick fire or cannot get dry wood. I normally will use wood in my Solo Stove. Carrying alcohol just for fuel is too heavy.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

I like having options.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Rob Roy said:


> Pretty cool, yes? no? yes?


Hey Rob!

Good to see you again. Send me a link to your website, I somehow deleted it.

Thanks

Slip


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

We discussed a whole challenge thread a while ago on making these.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> We discussed a whole challenge thread a while ago on making these.


Like the thought. Looked at a few on you tube that were pretty cool.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Just search "prepper challenge" There were a few.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Hey Rob!
> 
> Good to see you again. Send me a link to your website, I somehow deleted it.
> 
> ...


Thanks man. Sorry I disappeared as quick as I returned. I'm gonna' try to migrate back as time allows.

the site is Black River Outpost

or Black River Outpost - Prepper Supplies, Survival Gear and more...

Also, a buddy and I have started our own Youtube channel just for fun. I could use any feedback any of you have. We are starting with the basics to build a base, then we plan to get into more fun things. Always open to ideas though and can use any views you all can spare. The can video above was one of ours.

Here's our most recent:






We have a pretty cool one shot that I just have to edit. It should go up this week. I'll drop it here if you guys won't mind.

Thanks again for the warm welcome Slip


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Pretty cool, yes


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Rob Roy, I thought you always wore a kilt??
Look to see the man behind the mask.
Anybody that hasnt ordered from his AWESOME company, you should. 
Check his site, I bet there's something you need. Plus, I think his order packers can't count well, I always find an extra water or survival bar packed into my order....


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Rob Roy, I thought you always wore a kilt??


Haha, sorry to disappoint.



Deebo said:


> Anybody that hasnt ordered from his AWESOME company, you should.


I couldn't agree more :joyous:

But seriously, thanks for the kind words (except for the point where you pointed out our math deficiency. you know, 4 out of 3 people struggle with math.)


----------

